# green up dam



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Going there this saturday
Is green up flooded?
Is there a boat ramp close by?
Im from columbus,and heading down. Just dont want to be disappointed if i cant fish there, because of the rain. Thanks.
Just wanna fish. I was hoping to take my boat out and may be hit a hybrid,Walleye,sauger,white bass or something. 
ALL I WANT TO DO IS CATCH A FISH. JUST 1
thats all.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

The water will be a little high for bank fishing at the dam but still fit to fish,don't know what the water color will be by then but shouldn't be too bad.There is a boat ramp at Wheelersburg just a few miles below the dam.There is a reef on the Ohio side that can be a danger to someone not familiar with the area,when the water is down you can see it as a small island but may be under water now as many lower units have been taken off there.
Jake


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

Last year when I fished the dam, when the water was real low, there were no bouys at the dam. I was down a couple weeks ago and now they have like 4 or 5. When did they put those in? curious?


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

i havent been to the dam for a few months last time i was there the water was up to the stairs clean over the sidewalk and rails, are was also wondering when to start fishin for flattys at the dam and if the hybrids are bitin good that is if u can get down there!lol


----------

